# get togther



## billin (Oct 14, 2007)

anybody interested in having a get togther in the destin area mabe hell and back on the island or dewy destin etc???


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

I'm always game for Helen Back on the Island! You'll usually find me there Friday afternoons for happy hour and free pizza and then on Sundays I'll be there watching myMN Vikings kick some butt! Hopefully we get someother responses.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Im down for Helen Back on the Island during the week. Great pizza and cold beer.


----------

